# Anyone Hear of the Solomon Kane Movie?



## Ankari (Sep 10, 2012)

I found it while looking through my On Demand menu.  Anyone hear of it?


----------



## Steerpike (Sep 10, 2012)

Yes, this actually came out a few years ago but it has taken them forever to secure a U.S. release date. I watched it last summer and enjoyed it. It certainly isn't in the level with the Lord of the Rings movies or anything like that, but it was fun and I enjoyed seeing Solomon Kane portrayed in film.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm allergic to characters whose names are alternate spellings of "Cain."


----------



## Steerpike (Sep 10, 2012)

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> I'm allergic to characters whose names are alternate spellings of "Cain."



Heh.

I'm a fan of Robert E. Howard, so I was pretty happy to see the film. I wish they'd make a better Conan film.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Sep 11, 2012)

Saw it. Can't say it did much of an impression on me. It was one of those movies that are a bit too silly to take entirely seriously, but not so silly as to be genuinely amusing. Kinda like the new Conan movie, actually.

Also, I'm not that versed in Howard's Solomon Kane character - I mostly know him from the comics - but from what I've seen of him, I didn't get the impression the movie portrayed him very accurately.

It was okay, I guess, but not something I'd watch a second time.



Steerpike said:


> Heh.
> 
> I'm a fan of Robert E. Howard, so I was pretty happy to see the film. I wish they'd make a better Conan film.



You know, I _wanted _to like the new Conan movie, mostly because everyone seemed to have decided to hate it on principle before it actually hit the theatres because it wasn't Ah-nuld Conan. (Which is _insane, _because Schwarzenegger Conan get the character all wrong and his movie turning out as good as it is was basically a _miracle._ But I digress.)

But, yeah. It was just too... unremarkable. Unrefined. I can barely even remember the plot - something about an evil guy wanting to find the parts of a broken artifact of evil, I think. Basically, it's like the people who made it didn't really take it seriously enough and just wanted to make a dumb Sword & Sorcery movie. I think if you're going to make an accurate Conan movie, you need to give it the full Lord of the Rings treatment. You need to hand it to people with some kind of _grand vision._ 

Anyway, I think I got off on a tangent here. Point is, Hollywood needs to treat Robert E Howard properties better.


----------

